# Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

You mean this one:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Green-Transportation/1979-07-01/Electric-Car-Conversion.aspx

Pete 

Love it. I want the blue prints. Old but I like it. It did work. Not 
sure if it is still being used.





> AC DC EV wrote:
> 
> >
> > www.motherearthnews.com/Green-Transportation/1979-07-01 . any
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

Or this article.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Green-Transportation/1993-06-01/Hybrid-Electric-Car.aspx


Pete 




> AC DC EV wrote:
> 
> >
> > www.motherearthnews.com/Green-Transportation/1979-07-01 . any
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

hi a better build . and or running a ev motor in drivetrain behind
transmission . i saw those hybrid conversion for newer cars but its like
10,000 by netgain . im working now on older 86 toyota truck as hybrid
perhaps . i googled it but cant find anything on for homemade hybrid
conversions ie no kit .it may be a not worth it idea / project .buttttt
lonnie thx



> AC DC EV <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > www.motherearthnews.com/Green-Transportation/1979-07-01 . any input on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

No kits were made. Just a prototype and a book. It would be worth it 
if you like to do that sort of thing. Don't expect to build a speed 
demon but it can work. It did work. Kaylor also built a hybrid kit for 
their VW conversion kit. They are no longer made. Roy has some NOS but 
he is kinda hard to get ahold of sometimes.

Pete


> lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com wrote:
> 
> > googled it but cant find anything on for homemade hybrid
> > conversions ie no kit .it may be a not worth it idea / project
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

hi ,, so far im thinking on running ice truck around on these hilly roads
and get gas mileage reading mpg. then add like 800 pounds of weight in
truck and get new mpg on hills etc .then do this build will know if using
ice and electric/hybrid combined is worth savings .perhaps run ev motor
/trans coupled on bed of truck mounted with a chain drive down to
driveshaft yoke .instead of direct drive inside driveshaft , would have to
manually shift ev trans when in use ,keep in neutral and off when ice is
running .just to try if doesnt work remove ev motor/tranny without harming
ice drivetrain . any gain i make in electric mode might be lost from
ice using more fuel hauling around 800 plus pounds of batteries etc .
perhaps im really reaching here .. lonnie



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > No kits were made. Just a prototype and a book. It would be worth it
> > if you like to do that sort of thing. Don't expect to build a speed
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

These articles have been discussed many times on this list. Please see the 
archives for more information.

Recent archive : http://evdl.org/archive/

Deep archive : http://repp.org/discussion/ev/

Search with Google using the additional term 

site=repp.org

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

You pretty much summed it up. What little you gain in EV mode will be more 
than lost by carrying the extra weight.


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, June 05, 2009 10:14 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion


> hi ,, so far im thinking on running ice truck around on these hilly roads
> and get gas mileage reading mpg. then add like 800 pounds of weight in
> truck and get new mpg on hills etc .then do this build will know if using
> ice and electric/hybrid combined is worth savings .perhaps run ev motor
> /trans coupled on bed of truck mounted with a chain drive down to
> driveshaft yoke .instead of direct drive inside driveshaft , would have 
> to
> manually shift ev trans when in use ,keep in neutral and off when ice is
> running .just to try if doesnt work remove ev motor/tranny without harming
> ice drivetrain . any gain i make in electric mode might be lost from
> ice using more fuel hauling around 800 plus pounds of batteries etc .
> perhaps im really reaching here .. lonnie
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*



> On 5 Jun 2009 at 23:11, Al wrote:
> 
> > What little you gain in EV mode will be more than lost by carrying the
> > extra weight.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

Lonnie,

If I remember correctly, you live up on a mountain. You drive down to 
town, drive around town and then climb back up the mountain.

If that's the case, your best bet would be to find a way to capture 
the energy that would normally go into braking while your going down 
the mountain, and then use that energy moving around town or climbing 
back up. So, for any hybrid system to give you any benefit, you need 
regenerative braking. Without it you'll never see an advantage in 
overall energy management. A simple DC motor/controller is not going 
to do it for you.

Roger



> lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com wrote:
> 
> > hi a better build . and or running a ev motor in drivetrain behind
> > transmission . i saw those hybrid conversion for newer cars but its
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

I remember reading this when it came out. Didn't pursue it at the time 
but it stuck with me as it was such a good lesson in "thinking outside 
the box". Thanks for the 'way back' moment!

- SteveS

[email protected] wrote:
> You mean this one:
>
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/Green-Transportation/1979-07-01/Electric-Car-Conversion.aspx
>
> Pete 
>
> Love it. I want the blue prints. Old but I like it. It did work. Not 
> sure if it is still being used.
>
>
>
>


> AC DC EV wrote:
> >
> >
> >> www.motherearthnews.com/Green-Transportation/1979-07-01 . any
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

hi yes , mountain raod here . plus altadena ca is nothing but hills . im at
foothills of mountain . was thinking with regen . ice motor off in ev mode
. im just reaching on this idea . but perhaps this area is not possible for
a EV or backyard made hybrid like . anyhow i would like to thank all
on this list , that have helped me prior on building acdcev jeep , . info
i learned was priceless . lonnie thx all even with my bad grammer lol



> Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Lonnie,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

hi thx 4 input . yes this may be a pipe dream idea . lol ... running ice
for hills then turning off ice . run in ev mode plus regen .perhaps im just
left with only answer and thats buying a used hybrid factory made . also
would like to thank you and all on this list , helping me build ev acdcev .
i learned alot . . still remember my EV grin first drive in it ... lonnie
thx



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 5 Jun 2009 at 23:11, Al wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

This EV you see at: http://go-ev.net/pics/001.html was a hybrid between 
the years 1985 to 1990 which I use to assist me in climbing a 2 mile 7 to 8 
percent hill every day to work.

At that time, I had 90 each 300 AH 2 volt cells. I would approach the 
bottom of this hill at 75 mph and by the time I get to the exit at the top, 
I would be down to 50 mph which was the exit speed anyway.

I would pull 170 volts at 180 amps on the level and the ampere would go up 
to about 600 amps at 155 volts to get up this hill. This EV at the time 
weigh 7850 lbs with the 300 AH cells that weigh 3000 lbs. I replace the 
batteries with 36 Exide 235X 6 volts for 216 volt pack that weigh 2340 lbs 
which now makes the EV weigh 7190 lbs.

Place all the batteries in the rear in a insulated box and install a GM V-6 
254 cu.in. aluminum engine in the front. This engine had a flywheel wheel, 
pressure plate and clutch disk that was operated by a Linear Actuator made 
by Dayton. Use a double pole double throw switch on the dash that look like 
a shift stick which can engage the clutch or disengage. The throw-bearing 
was size so when the clutch was disengage, there would be more clearance 
between the clutch disk and the flywheel.

Had a old Muncie that the case was crack in half which I cut off the front 
bearing mount and transmission mount to hold the transmission pilot shaft to 
the bell housing of the engine.

Machine the gears off this pilot shaft to fit a no 50. size chain coupling 
that couple to the pilot shaft of the GE-11 motor. The chain coupler had a 
aluminum cover that contain lubrication.

The motor has its own flywheel and clutch connected to a 3 speed 
transmission. The engine had a electronic fuel flow meter that indicated 
mph, mpg, rpm, and distance travel in miles and/or feet.

Using this rig, I would only use the engine in ascending this hill and than 
it would disengage from the motor and come to idle. It also provided the 
power steering, 12 volt accessory power, A/C, heating, vacuum for the brakes 
and other vacuum assist motors.

It got terrible mpg going up this hill at 75 mph, something like 5 mpg for 
about 2 miles. On a level, I could get as high as 22 mpg using the engine 
alone. I normally drive the EV on level grade and down the hill. On the 
down hill run while the engine was only idling, the electronic display would 
should up to 666 mpg for that 2 mile down hill. The two way average would 
show about 10 mpg for the 2 mile run.

At level driving while the engine was disengage, the engine mph was at about 
33 mpg at 30 mph, while the EV side was at 192 volts at 90 amps.

The total weight of this rig was about 8000 lbs at that time. Most of my 
driving now is all residential speeds of 25 mpg, so I remove the engine and 
install a 180 pack which now makes the EV weigh 6860 lbs.

The next battery pack at 216 volt will reduce the weight to 6105 lbs and 
with the transmission change, it should be about 5900 lbs.

See, I am reducing the weight. I could replace all the body panels, doors, 
front and rear bumpers to a stream line ground effect with all carbon fiber 
panels. There is a El Camino from the El Camino store that weighs 1850 lbs, 
and that's with the engine on a square tubing frame.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 06, 2009 5:20 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion


> hi yes , mountain raod here . plus altadena ca is nothing but hills . im 
> at
> foothills of mountain . was thinking with regen . ice motor off in ev mode
> . im just reaching on this idea . but perhaps this area is not possible 
> for
> a EV or backyard made hybrid like . anyhow i would like to thank all
> on this list , that have helped me prior on building acdcev jeep , . 
> info
> i learned was priceless . lonnie thx all even with my bad grammer lol
>



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

<<<< See, I am reducing the weight. I could replace all the body 
panels, doors,
front and rear bumpers to a stream line ground effect with all carbon fiber
panels. There is a El Camino from the El Camino store that weighs 1850 lbs,
and that's with the engine on a square tubing frame. >>>>

Wasn't the reason you lived with a 3 ton car for 3 decades was because 
you *needed* the weight during winter driving? Even the largest diesel 
Mercedes from 1976 would be lighter, and usually lasted several 
hundred thousand miles with much less work than your EV.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion*

Yes, but that would be no fun. This is what I do, electrical and electro 
mechanical science experimentation.

I did not even mention the control system that use one accelerator peddle to 
either control the engine and/or the motor controller where each prime mover 
can assist the other under high load conditions.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 06, 2009 9:48 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] hybrid conversion


> <<<< See, I am reducing the weight. I could replace all the body
> panels, doors,
> front and rear bumpers to a stream line ground effect with all carbon 
> fiber
> panels. There is a El Camino from the El Camino store that weighs 1850 
> lbs,
> and that's with the engine on a square tubing frame. >>>>
>
> Wasn't the reason you lived with a 3 ton car for 3 decades was because
> you *needed* the weight during winter driving? Even the largest diesel
> Mercedes from 1976 would be lighter, and usually lasted several
> hundred thousand miles with much less work than your EV.
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

